# Tune Up Utilities 2014 Installationsfehler nur am PC nicht an Laptop?



## xhitcher1 (1. August 2014)

Hallo ich habe ein seltsames Problem das ich irgendwie nicht in den Griff bekomme.

Ich nutze an beiden Rechnern am Laptop sowie am Stand PC Tune Up Utilities und hatte bisher NIE Probleme damit zumal ich es nur für bestimmte Dinge verwende.

Nun am PC hatte ich es vor kurzen deeinstalliert , als ich es nun 2 Wochen später wieder Installieren wollte, kam IMMER ein Installationsfehler, es installiert immer bis kurz vor Schluss ( grüner Balken läd sich auf ) Und dann entläd er sich wieder und es kommt folgende Fehlermeldung.

Nun nachdem ich dann mit CCleaner die registry cleante und den Browser Verlauf löschte, und mit ADW cleaner ein paar tools wie ask toolbar entfernte, und in C : Programme den Ordner Tune Up entfernte, und es erneut probierte ging es immer noch nicht.

Also machte ich mal den Test und deeinstallierte am Laptop Tune Up Utilities und installierte es danach erneut, doch siehe da am Laptop läuft es Ohne Probleme und lässt sich Problemlos installieren, aber am PC immer diese Fehlermeldung. Woran liegt das?

Beide Geräte haben Windows 7, der PC Windows 7 64 bit Professional und der Laptop Windows 7 Home Premium 64 bit. Warum lässt sich Tune Up auf dem PC nicht mehr installieren?

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir hier helfen, hier ein Screenshot des Fehlers.


----------



## pphs (1. August 2014)

so einen schrott benutzt man auch einfach nicht.


----------



## norse (1. August 2014)

Wahrscheinlich hast du dir mit Tuneup vorher dein Windows zerschossen. Bitte lass das ding weg.

Du willst deinem Gerät etwas gutes tun?



führe Regelmäßig die Updates durch
nutz die windows Datenträgerberinigung
deinstallier unnötige Programme
wenn du eine HDD hast,kannst du ab und an mal Defragmentieren ...


----------



## Dipsy2.0 (1. August 2014)

widows DVD rein windows repairieren (ja auch wenn du Tune up nur für bestimmte sachen nutzt hast du zu 99% was wichtiges erledigt) denn das tolle ist das Windows durch die Reparatur JEGLICHEM Programm das Windows evtl. Rechte genommen hat eben wieeder an Windows zurückgibt.

Allerdings kann ich dir wie 99% der anderen User hier nur empfehlen Tune Up maximal im Papierkorb zu "installieren"


----------



## slaper688 (1. August 2014)

Kleiner Tipp wenn Du mehr über Windows wissen willst wie man das anpassen kann einfach ein Buch  kaufen lesen und verändern das bringt mehr .


----------



## Trefoil80 (1. August 2014)

Boah, da rollen sich bei mir die Fußnägel hoch:

Tuneup-Utilities, CCleaner, ADW Cleaner, Ask Toolbar (Installation von Programmen à la "weiter, weiter, weiter, fertig"), Programmordner einfach löschen...

Warum tust Du Deinem Windows sowas an?


----------

